# State Parks On The Chopping Block...



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This article in the Seattle Times is not good news: Clickit


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I believe this is the 2nd state (that I have heard of) that is proposing closing state parks. I know all of us hate to see it. I bet if they let us look at their budget we could find a few more things to cut out other than our last bits of mother nature


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Sad.

I'd rather have them institute a pay to play type of plan. Go ahead and charge me if I'm going to use the parks. Trust me, I'll pay because I value them! The parks come up very high on my list of what's important to me.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I have not heard of anything like this in New York, yet. Although the state parks do cost more for camping, but are still cheaper than most KOA's. I can get in at the state parks here on Long Island, all sites are paved pull through sites. The one that I go to has electric/water/sewer, all for $27 a night when you make a reservation. Most of the county parks we have here, have at a minimum, electric and water for at least 1/3 of the sites, there is only one with electric/water/sewer. A water only site is $14 a night, water/electric is $16, and electric/water/sewer is $23 a night. As of this upcoming season there is word going around that the rates on the county pars will go up, but only by $2 which would still make the sites cheap. I have only one private campground to go to, which used to be a KOA, but the owener did not follow their rules so he lost the KOA "name. He gets like $50 a night for a site in the middle of a farm field, that is just for the site, then it is another $5 per person, and $10 per vehicle.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> This article in the Seattle Times is not good news: Clickit


Is there a BAILOUT out somewhere that would fix this problem?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Surprise surprise surprise. Well the people of Washington got what they voted for. I really wish I could say I was shocked or surprised, but the State has already cut, closed or privatized so many parks around where I live that they can't do much more damage. So once again the Supreme Leadership of the Peoples Republic of Washington wants to make cuts to what people will see while taking care of their "friends".

As much as I would like to get upset, perhaps if they close a few parks on the other side of the State the bulk of the voters will finally wise up... lol who am I kidding.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Outbackers,

This is one of those tricky issues that is both political in nature and relevant to the membership of this community. Let's please try to keep the thread focused on the topic, it effect and possible solutions, and avoid over politicizing and name calling. It's a valuable and interesting thread, I would hate to see it go away.

Thank you,
PDX_Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry Doug this is a very sore subject for me as a recreation professional and one that is fighting with the State already. Cutting the parks is not going to solve our problems, but the governor and legislature are not about to cut what really needs to be cut. Instead they threaten to close parks like Mount Spokane and others. I say close Deception Pass for a year! You can complain to the commission all you want, but talking to a brick wall has more impact. The only real solution is to change the voting habits and elect a government that will be responsible with our funds and act as responsible stewards of the public lands as well.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I subscribe to the Missouri Parks newsletter and they are have to look really hard at the budgets. One thing I do like though is that they are being upfront and forthright about what is happening and what they are looking at. They also are taking comments on ways to save money and keep things going from anyone instead of just cramming it down our throats like a few other states have done. The ranger at the closest Mo State Park retired last year and so far they have not replaced him. They did have 2 full time people but are looking at 1 full time and a couple of part-timers or even vollenteers. They have raised the camping fees already and have put some improvements on hold to cover the short falls, but according to the director, they don't intend to close anything if they can help it. There are several things that we as campers can do to help thou. With the shortages in staff, we can help with some of the cleaning around the area and even help on some weekends as host or helpers to repair stuff. I know it is suppose to be a time for us to be away, but if we don't help, we won't have a place to got to get away from it all.


----------

